# Some pictures



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I finally figured out how to download pictures from my phone. Some of them are 2+ yrs. old and from a different phone but I finally have them on the computer. Take a look at the gallery & let me know what you think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics HFS do you eat them pigs?


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes on occasion. But there is not much too them. Very small hind quarters, but the back strap is good!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice pictures, those boys look pretty happy!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Ski....nice pictures for sure ! Nice elk, nice pigs...but most of all your sone looks very happy !

No doubt you two enjoy being out. What kind of deer was that he shot ?


----------

